# My low tech no nuthin 75G...



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Thought I would share. Its been awhile! :smile: 

tc
Mark


----------



## matt s (Jun 6, 2007)

Its really nice Love the open space in the middle with all the vegetation, Whats your lighting?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking sweet! 
I'm building a no-tech tank too!

Ironic question: What's your set-up? I mean lights and substrate.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, I really like it. A lot.. Very simple and very natural looking,...

Looks like SMS


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

nice tank !!!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

add hairgrass in the middle?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome back, long time no see. (BTW, the brine recipe was good, thanks).

I agree with the SMS, and what kind of lighting is that?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That tank is sweet. Simple, elegant, to the point. Well done!


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice looking fish too. The tank does look elegant in it's simplicity. 

I do agree that a low groundcover plant in the large open could look very nice. Myself, I've never had success trying hairgrass in low tech. Marsilea has grown for me - but very slowly. I also really like _Cryptocoryne x willisii_ 'lucens', it's not gotten any taller than three inches in any of my low tech tanks and could function perfectly in your middle area, IMHO.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice looking tank. roud:


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks all for the kind words!! :smile: 

I have to admit though...I had checked off *:the let me know if anyone replies to the thread:* box. I saw nothing in my email!! I simply figured noone had replied to the thread.

Logging on just now i see that was not the case. :icon_redf 

*Matt* Thanks bud! I have an Aqua Medic 4x55 with 4 10,000 bulbs in it. It comes on at 10:00 am an shuts off at 6:00 pm.

*dekstr* Thanks for the thumbs up!! The substrate is soil master select (red). Good luck with the no tech endeavor!!

*fshfanatic* and f*jc973* Thanks! :smile:

*ikuzo* The whole intention of this tank was to put 6 adult blue turk discus I have raised over the last year an a half in there. I wanted the open space just like it is for them (easier to clean). I have revised my plan though an will be getting a 125G in a week or so and planting it (as natural as I can) for them and the rest of the fish you see minus the angels. :icon_wink 

*tazcrash69* Hello there bud!! Thanks for the WB...I have been around though... LOL Just suckin up info I guess an seein how the new folks are gettin on. :icon_wink Glad ya liked the brine! I used it again this year. I was gonna deep fry one, but my wife has a hang up with the whole fryin thing. :icon_roll IMO that is the best way to cook a turkey period!! :biggrin:

Your spot on with the SMS though! I dont think you could get much better for a low tech tank. The lighting is an aqua medic 4x55 with 4 10,000's in it.

*gmccreedy* Thank you very much my friend!!

*Rod Hay* I too found hairgrass hard in a low tec tank! 

*Mr Murphy* Thank you very much bud!! Coming from you means alot to me!! 

tc
Mark


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Funny how you picked today to reply ! 

Lookin' good Mark...I'll see you and this tank Tuesday night... MGD* MGD* MGD*


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Buck said:


> Funny how you picked today to reply !
> 
> Lookin' good Mark...I'll see you and this tank Tuesday night... MGD* MGD* MGD*


Hmmmm.....MGD......That a new kinda algae I havent heard of yet?? :hihi: :hihi: :wink: 

Cya Tuesday bud! Wait...Bud? :eek5: :icon_wink 

tc
Mark


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

post your angel's pics


----------



## Gundy (Oct 31, 2007)

2.9 WPG and no algae growth?


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Gundy said:


> 2.9 WPG and no algae growth?


I am only running 2 of the 4 lights...:icon_wink 

tc
mark


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

it is nice that you dont do any kind of CO2 injection but still have the natural look.
What plant do you have though?


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

stagius said:


> What plant do you have though?


Swords, anubias and a couple of crypts. 

tc
Mark


----------



## MarkTheShark (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice looking tank.

Sure it is a 75g? It looks alot smaller than a 75g compared to the fish and plants... I could be wrong though.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice lookin tank.....


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Orlando!

Unfortunately I am gonna be tearin it down in the next couple of weeks and replacing it with a 125G...

tc
Mark


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

MarkTheShark said:


> Nice looking tank.
> 
> Sure it is a 75g? It looks alot smaller than a 75g compared to the fish and plants... I could be wrong though.


Come on down my friend! I will introduce you to it! :wink: 

tc
Mark


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

bastalker said:


> Thanks Orlando!
> 
> Unfortunately I am gonna be tearin it down in the next couple of weeks and replacing it with a 125G...
> 
> ...



Why is that unfortuante? I am thinking of tearing down my 29 and replacing it with a 75. Nothing unfortuante about that!


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Its simple and lovely. Should some of those swords look familiar to me?

Can't wait to see the pop you get from those beautiful discus- I wish you'd get on with it already!! 
Let me know if you will have room in the 125 for MONSTER SWORDS. I have two that are growing out of the top of my 125 that need new homes ASAP- at least one of them will have to come out.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Why is that unfortuante? I am thinking of tearing down my 29 and replacing it with a 75. Nothing unfortuante about that!


True, very true!! :icon_mrgr 

tc
Mark


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

turbosaurus said:


> Its simple and lovely. Should some of those swords look familiar to me?
> 
> Can't wait to see the pop you get from those beautiful discus- I wish you'd get on with it already!!
> Let me know if you will have room in the 125 for MONSTER SWORDS. I have two that are growing out of the top of my 125 that need new homes ASAP- at least one of them will have to come out.


Paula!!! How ya been? Hope them discus are treatin ya good! :smile: 

I am tryin to get everything lined up here for this weekend, or the beginning of next week. The lfs has the tank, an I have paid for it, I just aint quite ready to stick it in place yet. Buck is gonna come over prolly the beginning of next week an help me set it up 

I fell on the damn ice an bruised a rib an banged up my shoulder. I aint feelin real motivated at the moment.

Them swords should look rather familiar to ya!! Soooo, ya wanna part with a couple more do ya?? roud: If they look anything like the first ones, I would love em in my 125!! If ya wanna stick em in a 30 gallon trash bag and send em priority I'll gladly give ya some cash!! I wanna go topless with this 125G so let em grow! :wink: :icon_mrgr 

Heres a pic of my current collectoritis that I have goin on!! :hihi: :hihi: 

tc
Mark


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

bastalker said:


> Buck is gonna come over prolly the beginning of next week an help me set it up. I fell on the damn ice an bruised a rib an banged up my shoulder.


Oh NO !
So does this mean I need to bring a buddy with me to hold up your side too Mark!   Tough to get old aint it buddy...we cant even walk in it anymore !
Its a shame to have to break that 75G down, it really is a nice looking tank, that photo dont do it justice, however , once that 125 is sittin there you will say "what 75G?" ...LOL


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Buck said:


> Oh NO !
> So does this mean I need to bring a buddy with me to hold up your side too Mark!   Tough to get old aint it buddy...we cant even walk in it anymore !
> Its a shame to have to break that 75G down, it really is a nice looking tank, that photo dont do it justice, however , once that 125 is sittin there you will say "what 75G?" ...LOL


Its definately my own damn fault! Gotta stop wearin these slicks I got for shoes when it snows!!  

My son will be here to hold up my side though...:icon_mrgr 

tc
Mark


----------

